
The LA County serology study is now peer-reviewed AND published - zigzaggy
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2766367
======
zigzaggy
PCR and Serological Studies:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zC3kW1sMu0sjnT_vP1sh...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zC3kW1sMu0sjnT_vP1sh4zL0tF6fIHbA6fcG5RQdqSc/htmlview#gid=0)

